# Wordpress 3.7 is out and it's cool!



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2008)

If you haven't upgraded your site to WP 3.7 yet (for those that have WP sites), then I highly recommend it. The admin interface is overhauled and much nicer. I actually don't need the Extended Admin plugin that I utilized because it has a bunch of quick edit features built in now.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2008)

You going to update the NP and CPJ sites Rich?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes.

-----Added 12/20/2008 at 04:36:57 EST-----



Joshua said:


> This was soooo a week or two (or more) ago! Catch up with the times. Oorah!



Well, yours were just updated a few minutes ago.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 20, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> You going to update the NP and CPJ sites Rich?



Your four sites are updated now.


----------

